# August 20-21



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*For the Kid's*


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Offshore*


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Inshore*

More lnfo......


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Inshore, Offshore and a Kid's Tournament All in One.....


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Who's In ?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

If you are planning on attending the 2cool gathering in August then join us to "fish for the kids" in the morning and then you can join the crowd on the beach that afternoon or early evening.

For more info about the Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club check us out at www.hhclub.org.

See you there!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*It's Next Weekend.....*


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We got room for more fishermen so come on down!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

It's Time! Lets fish!


----------

